# Metricide 14



## kyle

I have found a place in Oakville that is selling Metricide 14. I am just waiting on price

Has anyone found any other sources around the GTA for MEtricide 14?


----------



## gucci17

Interesting...

I was not aware that this was becomming a replacement for excel. Thanks


----------



## Jackson

I could be wrong but I order lots of supplies for work and I see this stuff listed as a disinfectant. Is there another one made for use in aquariums by another company?


----------



## arc

It is a disinfectant used by dental and other medical places. Someone did a chemical analysis of Excel a while back and found one of the key ingredients was Glutaraldehyde. Metricide 14/28 is just a higher percentage of Glutaraldehyde. 

Tonnes of information online about using this vs Excel but it's personal preference. The "icide", the fact people use this to kill algae on plants and disinfect medical tools makes me uncomfortable with it though.


----------



## kyle

From my research on the internet the key ingredient in excel is Glutaraldehyde (product used in sterilizing). The claim is that it is a liquid carbon source to assist aquarium plants growth. However hobbiest have found that exccel can work as an algaecide. 

There is lots written about Glutaraldehyde and Excel as well as dangers associated with them. I think Excel labels Glutaraldehyde as polycycloglutaracetal (however there is some debate about what polycycloglutaracetal is exactly) .



From my experience, excel keeps my algae down in my tanks. I run Pressurized C02 and don't notice any special growth with excel added. But it is a lifesaver when it comes to algae outbreaks. Otherwise I could be left with stripping the whole tank down and starting back up from scratch. I have not noticed any ill side-effects to my fish either (however it is a commuunity tank heavily planted and Im not using it specifically for breeding). 

The most sensitive creature in my tanks I use excel in, are likely the cherry shrimp and they survive. I also have neons, cardinals, red line torpedo barbs, B.Demasoni, clown loaches SAE mollies, celestial pearl danios and cories

Other alternatives people have tried are; stronger concentrations of Glutaraldehyde which need to be diluted before adding to the tank and a product called Cidex also a stronger concentration of glut. than what is in excel.

The closest product without diluting that I have found is Metridcide 14 not Metricide 28 as I think it is in stronger concentration.

A gallon of Metricide 14 sells for about $30 US online plus shipping. I am just trying to find a local source, in efforts to save money as excel can cost around $62 before taxes and shipping.

If you do choose this method most people are not adding the activator a product that comes with Metricide, when intended for disinfecting.


----------



## kyle

I just got a response $20 for local pick up in Oakville of Metricide 14.


----------



## jollybangali

Medimart in Mississauga should also have it. Located on Matheson and McLaughlin.


----------



## noved

I just ordered some from here. Have to fill out a form first but had no problems.
henryschein.ca
Description Order/Ship
Qty Invoice
Info* Status Track Re-
Order
MetriCide 28 3.785L Bt
(9493976)
Metrex Research Corporation 11-2801

1 / 0
$21.99/EA 
Open 
Subtotal*: $21.99
Tax: $3.51
Shipping: $4.99
Total: $30.49

Purolator'd to my door. They were out of Metricide 14.

Large detailed thread here along with mixing instructions for those that are curious -- aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/south-western-ohio-aquatic-plant-enthusiasts/31615-glutaraldehyde-instead-excel-20.html

425ml of water and 575ml of Metricide 28 to get the same dosage as excel (1.5% Glutaraldehyde) ... or 50\50 mix to make things simple. I only use it to kill algae outbreaks so if I overdose a few ml its no big deal.


----------



## kyle

I should have mentioned this earlier;

I picked up Metricide 14 from CAll-Dent

2390 Wyecroft Road, Unit 6
Oakville, ON L6L 6M8
Ph: 905-469-9281
Fax: 905-825-8305
Toll-Free: 1-866-469-9281

Orders: [email protected]alldent.com
Questions or Concerns: [email protected]

http://www.calldent.com/

I think it was $20 a jug

They may have to order the MEtricide 14 in but only takes 2-3 days but should have the Metrcide 28 in stock and is about $28 I think

They were very helpful and pay when pick up


----------



## vrb th hrb

interesting read on this topic over here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...104038-metricide-14-replace-excel-dosing.html


----------



## Beijing08

a huge round of applause for Kyle for bringing up this topic. Have been on the hunt for Metricide for a while now.


----------

